# Horsebox help Iveco 75e15



## Laineyhorse (12 October 2017)

Can anyone help?
I've got an Iveco 75e15 horse. Its warning as needing coolant. On opening the front the coolant has two lids, maybe a silly question but which one do I put the coolant in?
Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## mandyroberts (12 October 2017)

GoogleIt - I have same lorry and needed to know about fuses and there is loads of very clear stuff on-line


----------



## philmeakins (9 May 2020)

The one on the right


----------

